
A school backed by Zuckerberg is closing a location after spending $40M/year - elsewhen
http://www.businessinsider.com/altschool-shutters-schools-financial-losses-2017-11
======
mymacbook
Tough loss, hope they are going to be OK and successful on the tech side.

